# Cub Cadet PTO Dies



## RobertRitter (May 6, 2017)

Starts and runs great in forward BUT:
1. Dies immediately when I go to reverse.
2. With brake on engage PTO OK - Blades go and seems to be OK but engine dies IMMEDIATELY when I release the brake.

So dies IMMEDIATELY in reverse or PTO engaged with brake OFF but brake on POT OK.

Side note: When I got the tractor the solenoid was bad. I replaced the solenoid and it started right up and goes in forward.

Thanks in advance. Bob


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bob, welcome to the tractor forum.

Does your Cub Cadet have the reverse safety switch that prevents you from mowing in reverse? If so, the reverse safety switch and seat safety switch both tie into this PTO safety circuit. First thing to check would be loose or dirty connections on the seat/reverse safety switches, then try bypassing them.


----------



## RobertRitter (May 6, 2017)

Thanks sixbales. Found the reverse safety and disconnected it. Now runs OK in reverse BUT:

Still dies INSTANTLY when PTO engaged with brake off. 

NOTE: Took off brake safety switch to test. 4 wires. Continuity 2 wires when button in and the other 2 when button out. Don't know if this is right.

Maybe the PTO switch?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Most likely, one pair is NO (normally open) and one pair is NC (normally closed). When you push the button, the NO closes, and the NC opens. Check it. I would GUESS that this switch is OK.

Check the PTO switch and the seat switch.


----------



## RobertRitter (May 6, 2017)

I bypassed the seat switch so that is out.
PTO works, I hear it click, and the blades engage OK as long as the brake is depressed. 
1. I can activate the POT with the brake depressed but engine dies IMMEDIATELY when I release the brake.
2. Brake off and activate PTO again INSTANT death.
Thanks again. Bob


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When you say that you bypassed the seat switch,did you just unplug it,or jumper it ?
Try it with it unplugged,but not jumpered.
The Poulan,I just sold,did the same thing.


----------



## RobertRitter (May 6, 2017)

jhngardner367 - You my hero. Took jumper off seat switch and everything now works fine.
SUMMARY:
1. Original problem was probably just the bad solenoid.
2. Jumped the seat switch before I found the real problem and caused all the rest, I think. I have jumped that seat switch on many riders but never one with electric PTO. I guess it's different with the PTO.
3. Disconnected the reverse safety switch and that gave me reverse but I'm betting that the seat switch was probably causing the reverse problem also. Leaving it disconnected anyway. It's a dumb idea.
Thanks again to all who contributed. If any of you are ever in Pensacola, FL drop me an email I'll buy you lunch. Bob [email protected]


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad I could help,Bob!
I've run across this problem,before,and to be honest it stumped me,the first time,too.
That's why I have a bald spot,....from tearin' my hair out !:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

RobertRitter;
jhngardner367 - You my hero. [/QUOTE said:


> ....................................................
> John wealth knowledge...save me ALOT coins not to long ago.


----------



## RobertRitter (May 6, 2017)

I'm back and stumped again. After our last exchand the tractor worked great, for 2 uses. Third time started OK go forward and engage, PTO engage for about 10 seconds then quit. 
Other symptoms:
1. PTO no go in forward or sitting still.
2. This is weird! In reverse PTO engages OK but quits immediately if go to neutral or forward. This tractor has the auto trans with the 2 way pedal for forward and reverse. 
3. I have disconnected the reverse safety wire so I could mow in reverse and it worked OK for the first 2 days.

NEW UPDATE: Tried it again this afternoon and it now works great AGAIN. Don't know for how long. 
I noticed on the hour meter display on the left end a symbol that looks like an hour glass. The owners manual doesn't show it. I'm wondering if it's some sort of problem code.

Anyway Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers out there and hanks for the help. Bob


----------

